# ACME Installer 2 upload Not Working



## zombibonr (Mar 9, 2012)

This driving me nucking futs...why won't the ACME installer 2 link work? That seems to be the last step for me to upgrade my Touchpad to CM9. Can anyone...FTLOG...Please help me? Thank you.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

If you already have any other alpha installed, you already have CWM which is all you need, if this is your first install, and you are desperate, you could possibly use the old installer and install cm7, then wipe that and install cm9 through clockwork. Lets see if I have the acme2 link here, not sure I ever downloaded it though. I shall search

Edit: I believe Goo is having issues. I am downloading it afte a few tries, but it is very slow. I'll put up a Dropbox link in a few minutes if it ever finishes lol


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

http://dl.dropbox.co...ller2%20%281%29

Should work in a minute or two, not sure whats taking so long on dropbox

Edit: Works now


----------



## zombibonr (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the help juicy. I'm gonna download it when I get home tonight after work. Hopefully it'll still be working...lol.









It's "my" first install cause I had a family member download and install CM7 onto my Touchpad and I decided to just do the updates on my own now. So I decided to copy all the files I needed onto my pc last night just in case. So even though I've got the CM7...being a newb to this...I wanted to make sure and cover all my bases. And Acme Installer 2 was the last thing that I wanted needed to download since all I read was "if you're upgrading from an older version, you need ACME Installer 2 or it won't work". So that's why I wanted needed it. Thanks again and sorry for the lengthy explanation.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

No problem . Good luck

sent from my HP DrOiDpad.....


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

juicy said:


> If you already have any other alpha installed, you already have CWM which is all you need, if this is your first install, and you are desperate, you could possibly use the old installer and install cm7, then wipe that and install cm9 through clockwork. Lets see if I have the acme2 link here, not sure I ever downloaded it though. I shall search
> 
> Edit: I believe Goo is having issues. I am downloading it afte a few tries, but it is very slow. I'll put up a Dropbox link in a few minutes if it ever finishes lol


Actually one can avoid the CM7 issues by using the old ACMEInstall to install just Moboot and CWM and then install whatever rom you want through CWM.


----------



## HTB (Dec 31, 2011)

If these links don't work, try usine a different browser, Chrome did the trick when Explorer failed.


----------



## Deltido (Aug 30, 2011)

For anybody looking for the acmeinstaller2 file I've uploaded it to mediafire

here: http://www.mediafire...75i2o6ms69dymrv

Mirror(sendspace): http://www.sendspace.com/file/t1oupw

I know I had a hard time trying to find a working link, then I ended up finding it on my computer already


----------



## katiepantyhose (Feb 20, 2012)

how does one uninstall cm7 to complete installing cm9?


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

katiepantyhose said:


> how does one uninstall cm7 to complete installing cm9?


ACMEuninstall if you want a fresh and clean install. If you like what you have in CM7, just make a backup from CWM or your recovery program of choice. This keeps you from "burning that bridge as you cross."

You might find this Rev Kyle YouTube helpful: CM7 to CM9 upgrade


----------



## katiepantyhose (Feb 20, 2012)

thanks haha. i just have to figure out how to do it on my mac :|


----------



## dowellcf (Aug 23, 2012)

I cannot find the ClockWorkMod file to download anywhere. I got CM9 loaded on my TouchPad, but not GAPPS...help please?


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

dowellcf said:


> I cannot find the ClockWorkMod file to download anywhere. I got CM9 loaded on my TouchPad, but not GAPPS...help please?


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-how-to-install-jcsullins-jelly-bean-411-cm10-preview-on-the-hp-touchpad-keep-your-cm9-setup/
http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/recovery


----------

